# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Gleiten?

## Grobi

Hallo liebe Community!

Kann mir jemand von euch erklren, auf welchen Kursen man im Regelfall gleitet? Vom Segeln her kenne ich es nur von Raumschotskursen. Was ich an surftheorie gefunden habe scheint sich auf am-Wind-Kurse zu beschrnken oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man vor dem Wind bzw Raumschots berhaupt mit Trapez surft?

Besten Dank im Voraus!!!

----------


## Schotstart

hui, das sind eine menge fragen: 
gleiten kann man im regelfall beim windsurfen auf allen kursen, das mit dem anwind wirst du falsch verstanden haben. je nach board/segel wirds aber schwierig.
generell: auf halb- und raumwindkursen ist das gleiten am einfachsten.
auf raumwindkurs kann man sich selbstverstndlich auch ins trapez einhngen, siehe z.b. die speedfahrer in den extra dafr ausgebuddelten kanlen: die lassen sich eingehngt und in den schlaufen steckend aufs board ziehen und gleiten dann quasi direkt los. auch slalom kurse, wie sie z.b. im worldcup gefahren werden, bestehen aus aneinander gereihten raumwind-schenkeln.

auf extrem steilen amwind und raumwindkursen (so tief raum dass es schon fast vorwind ist) wirst du aber nur mit formulabrettern wirklich gleiten knnen. aus eigener erfahrund muss ich sagen, dass es sich sehr seltsam anfhlt auf einem formulaboard einen unfassbar steilen amwindkurs voll im gleiten zu fahren. 
kein vorteil ohne nachteil: auf den breiten "klotren" wird das abfallen von amwind auf raum/vorwind eine echte mutprobe, man steht immer kurz vorm schleudersturz.

den reinen vorwindkurs fhrt man im modernen windsurfen eigentlich beinahe nie.
man wird eine vorwind-strecke eher in einzelne "raumwind-abschnitte" aufteilen, um im gleiten bleiben zu knnen. ausnahme bildet hier das zurckdmpeln vorm wind, beispielsweise von luv aus zurck an den strand an wave-spots. 

rein vorwindkurs ist auch der einzige kurs, auf dem man nicht ins gleiten kommt. der grund hierfr: das segel wird nicht umstrmt (wie auf ALLEN anderen kursen), sondern der wind drckt lediglich schlicht von hinten ins tuch.

hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen,
beste gre

----------


## Grobi

Puuuh!!! Danke fr die schnelle Antwort! 

Das muss ich erstmal durchdenken und sehen ob ich das versteh :-p danke fr die ausfhrliche Antwort!!!

Beste Gre!

----------


## freerideking

Ist das Gleiten eigentlich schwieriger als das Windsurfen?

----------


## seegraser

ist das Treten schwieriger als das Fahrradfahren  :Smile: 

Bremsfahrt (langsam), angleiten und gleiten (schneller) ist Windsurfen, nur abspringen und im Wasser liegen bleiben ist nicht Windsurfen  :Smile:

----------

